# Instalacao com dependencias - "A SAGA" RESOLVIDO

## mfdzerohour

Boa Noite

Espero que não liguem para a brincadeira do titulo, mas meu sistema esta com dependencias quebradas novamente, e o pior de tudo é que ele ta com quase tudo como dependencias, consegui algum progresso na sua resolucão porem não consegui resolver todas elas, ele esta parando na compilacao do pacote sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1, já tentei compilar a proxima versão mais não obtive sucesso, posto abaixo o texto da tela, o log tem o mesmo conteudo.

wolverine marcelo # emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 19) sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 to /

 * busybox-1.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                             [ ok ]

 * busybox-1.6.1.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                               [ ok ]

 * busybox-1.6.1.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                             [ ok ]

 * busybox-1.6.1.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking busybox-1.6.1.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking busybox-1.6.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/work

 * Applying busybox-1.6.0-bb.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 * # CONFIG_DMALLOC is not set

 * # CONFIG_FEATURE_SUID_CONFIG is not set

 * # CONFIG_BUILD_AT_ONCE is not set

 * # CONFIG_BUILD_LIBBUSYBOX is not set

 * CONFIG_FEATURE_SH_IS_ASH=y

 * # CONFIG_FEATURE_SH_IS_NONE is not set

 * # CONFIG_STATIC is not set

 * # CONFIG_DEBUG is not set

 * # CONFIG_SELINUX is not set

 * # CONFIG_LOCALE_SUPPORT is not set

 * # CONFIG_TFTP is not set

 * # CONFIG_FTPGET is not set

 * # CONFIG_FTPPUT is not set

 * # CONFIG_IPCALC is not set

 * # CONFIG_TFTP is not set

 * # CONFIG_HUSH is not set

 * # CONFIG_LASH is not set

 * # CONFIG_MSH is not set

 * # CONFIG_INETD is not set

 * # CONFIG_DPKG is not set

 * # CONFIG_RPM2CPIO is not set

 * # CONFIG_RPM is not set

 * # CONFIG_FOLD is not set

 * # CONFIG_LOGNAME is not set

 * # CONFIG_OD is not set

 * # CONFIG_CRONTAB is not set

 * # CONFIG_UUDECODE is not set

 * # CONFIG_UUENCODE is not set

 * # CONFIG_SULOGIN is not set

 * # CONFIG_DC is not set

 *

 * # CONFIG_DEBUG_INIT is not set

 * # CONFIG_DEBUG_CROND_OPTION is not set

 * # CONFIG_FEATURE_UDHCP_DEBUG is not set

 * # CONFIG_TASKSET is not set

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/work/busybox-1.6.1 ...

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/work/busybox-1.6.1/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

  LD      archival/built-in.o

  CC      archival/ar.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: ** [archival/ar.o] Erro 127

make: ** [archival] Erro 2

make: ** Esperando que outros processos terminem.

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: command not found

make[1]: ** [applets/applets.o] Erro 127

make: ** [applets] Erro 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   busybox-1.6.1.ebuild, line 150:   Called die

 *

 * build failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1:

 * Could not locate user configfile, so we will save a default one

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   busybox-1.6.1.ebuild, line 150:   Called die

 *

 * build failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 *Last edited by mfdzerohour on Mon Dec 03, 2007 11:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

Aparentemente, ele não está achando o compilador. Tens gcc instalado e funcionando? Consegues dar emerge em outros pacotes?

----------

## mfdzerohour

User: pilla

Topic: Instalacao com dependencias - "A SAGA"

Post: post 4358195

Reason: Sim, consigo compilar pacotes, compilei todo o gentoo, Xorg, kde, quando terminei e achei que havia acabado e foi dar um emerge --sync e emerge - uDav world para atualizar, me deu uma lista de pacotes a serem atualizados, atualizou alguns e quando chegou nesse pacote deu esse erro, fui resolver as dependencias que eram 164, inclusive pacotes que ja haviam sindo compilados, foi compilando mas quando chegou nesse pacote travou novamente.

edit by nixnut: merged this post back here.

----------

## mfdzerohour

Tenho o GCC instalado e funcionando, digo isso pois compilei o XORG e o KDE o problema se deu quando mandei sincronizar o pacote e atualizar o gentoo, no inicio deu um monte de pacotes, até que chegou nesse pacote e quando instalei o firefox e fui rodar o programa deu que estava faltando uma lib, como já havia passado por isso anteriormente, fui resolver as dependencias, mas quando chegou nesse pacote travou novamente.

----------

## pilla

o que acontece quando digitas

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

na linha de comando?

----------

## mfdzerohour

Compilei todo o gcc novamente dessa vez para uma versão mais recente 4.1.2 e deu certo, o problema era com o gcc mesmo.

----------

